# glass runners question



## hissingsid (Jan 14, 2008)

how many mm do i need to alow for the thickness of the glass runners top and bottom?still awaiting mine and want to order the glass.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

4mm top runners are about 11mm high bottom ones 7mm high, thickness of the plastic is about 1.5mm, b&q ones can be much thicker so i would fit runners first then measure for glass, best to ask your supplier


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Lotus Nut said:


> 4mm top runners are about 11mm high bottom ones 7mm high, thickness of the plastic is about 1.5mm, b&q ones can be much thicker so i would fit runners first then measure for glass, best to ask your supplier


Agreed, always fit the runners first then you can measure for the glass so its the right size.


----------



## hissingsid (Jan 14, 2008)

ok,thanks thats good advice.will wait for the runners.whats the norm?fit runners and glass all in one go because i was going to fit bottom runner wait for sealant to dry then do glass and top runner.is there a best way?
cheers


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

I would fit one runner first let sealant set for a few hours (overnight is best) then fit other runner and leave to set again. Just use thin layer of sealant or it will squish out on the edges when you fit runner, remove any sealant before it sets as its a pig to do once setm make sure sealant is fully set before adding glass.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't see why you'd have to fit the runners in on seperate days?

Personally I use some G-clamps to hold them in position and do both at once.

Always put runners in first before adding glass!


----------



## hissingsid (Jan 14, 2008)

how does the glass fit in if the runners are affixed first?do you bend the plastic to get them in?

*edit* ok i think the penny has dropped.is this why the top runners are deeper to lift the glass into place?


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

hissingsid said:


> *edit* ok i think the penny has dropped.is this why the top runners are deeper to lift the glass into place?


Yup, and if you want a nice tight fit for the glass in the runners, you can get runners from Europe that fit a lot better and stop the glass rattling in the runners : victory:

These guys do them: E.N.T. Terrarientechnik


----------



## hissingsid (Jan 14, 2008)

runners already ordered but thanks for the info.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

when i have had 2 restick runners in before i have used 2 pack glue were u put super glue on then the spray it stick within a couple of seconds and never comes back off again

daniel


----------



## ingy83 (Sep 25, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> when i have had 2 restick runners in before i have used 2 pack glue were u put super glue on then the spray it stick within a couple of seconds and never comes back off again
> 
> daniel


Thats what ime gona use its called mitrefix.Got loads of it an it sets in seconds as I use a lot of it at work for joints.


----------

